

Carmack on static analysis - steveklabnik
http://www.gamasutra.com/view/news/128836/InDepth_Static_Code_Analysis.php

======
ScottBurson
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3388290](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3388290)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4543553](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4543553)

